# anyone know of any kittens for sale near barnsley



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

as above.

I want to get a little sister for jenny


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi there, if you are looking for a kitten find out where your nearest cat sanctuary is and go and pick a kitten from there. Sanctuaries have plenty of kittens at the moment.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

There are two lots of kittens available in my local newsagent window - I am in Doncaster though

I can't believe you can get kittens for free (one ad) or for £10.00 :confused1:


----------



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes I could do that but they take ages. I have a week off work and I want it today. I was lined up to pick up today from friend but fell through


----------



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

kirksandallchins said:


> There are two lots of kittens available in my local newsagent window - I am in Doncaster though
> 
> I can't believe you can get kittens for free (one ad) or for £10.00 :confused1:


I don't mind travelling


----------



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

Meet Crumpet

I picked her up tonight


----------

